# So What Are These Serras?



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Shape doesnt look right for a manny in 1 and 2 pics. From Brazil


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

S. Eigenmanni


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

ksls said:


> S. Eigenmanni


Same as this then only smaller?
Heres the link:
http://www.makkachin.com/piranha3.htm


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

locust said:


> S. Eigenmanni


Same as this then only smaller?
Heres the link:
http://www.makkachin.com/piranha3.htm
[/quote]

that page has amazing piranha pics


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I found it a little weird to see so many beautiful fish, then about halfway down the page they're grillin' some mannies. 









But the first RRS they picture looks like a beast with that bottom jaw.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Top too are red eigenmanni. The others are Yellow Eigenmanni (only from brazil)


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Top too are red eigenmanni. The others are Yellow Eigenmanni (only from brazil)


^^^^^Agree


----------



## kilbot (Sep 1, 2010)

Can anybody tell if this one is eigenmanni as well?
I'm gonna purchase him tomorrow.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

kilbot said:


> Can anybody tell if this one is eigenmanni as well?
> I'm gonna purchase him tomorrow.


I would say S.Serrulatus


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks like an Eigenmanni to me!..they don't get that big but they are very aggressive and tenacious!..good pickup if you decide to get it!...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Not to derail, but that's an incredible pic of a "pingke" elong!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> Not to derail, but that's an incredible pic of a "pingke" elong!


Yea I seen that too. Also the one BM was like zorro!

We need a collection point on the one I said was Serrulatus.

I will change to Eigenmanni also though.


----------



## kilbot (Sep 1, 2010)

Got the manny or serrulatus today (collection point is unknown).
Unfortunately, his chin skin is about to wear off due to constant rubbing to the glass :-(
Way too timid for my liking, but unique species.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Manueli usually has the bar like stripes along its body, and not the polka-dots like the ones in the OP's pic... At least mine has the tiger stripes... Although the ones presented are beautiful specimens!


----------

